# Is landline number needed for broadband



## Montbretia (13 Apr 2016)

Hi all,

Moving house and new house has wireless broadband (PermaNet). Was intending ditching the landline but, in the case of the wireless service not being up to scratch, is it worth keeping the landline in order to receive broadband from a provider such as Eir. Can you cancel the line and then reconnect in the future, if necessary?


----------



## Cervelo (14 Apr 2016)

I'm with Vodafone and only have Fibre BB with no phone @ €35pm if that's any help
I can if I want at later time reconnect the landline but probably wont as most people use mobiles


----------



## Protocol (14 Apr 2016)

For DSL broadband, yes of course a phone line is needed, sure that's how the data gets to your house.

For mobile broadband, you attach a "dongle" to the computer and that connects to the 3G or 4G mobile phone networks.


----------



## Leo (15 Apr 2016)

Protocol said:


> For DSL broadband, yes of course a phone line is needed, sure that's how the data gets to your house.



The line is, but a few (and perhaps all) DSL providers will allow you get broadband only without the voice line rental. So the landline number itself is not required.

To answer the OP's question, you do not need to keep the phone service element of the line to get DSL broadband. 

And yes, you can cancel the phone service, the disconnection is handled at the service provider's end. The wiring and rest of the infrastructure will remain in place. Should you wish to re-enable in the future to get voice, DSL, or both services, it'll be a simple job to re-enable the service.


----------



## finn216 (21 Apr 2016)

Hi there,

I rang eir today about landline they said there was one ,but there is no sign of one in property .
How can I get eir to call out with out joining
Them. Don't want to start taking up flooring
Up if possible. 
Any advice would be grateful.


----------



## Leo (22 Apr 2016)

finn216 said:


> I rang eir today about landline they said there was one ,but there is no sign of one in property .
> How can I get eir to call out with out joining Them. Don't want to start taking up flooring up if possible.



You can't. No provider will call out to do work for a non-customer.

Look for where the line enters the house and try trace it from there. Remember previous owners may have cut this cable off if they weren't using it. If that's the case, your only option to get a line back up and running will be to sign up to a provider and request they put in a new master socket.

Providers won't go ripping up floors. If a new master socket, or new line to the socket is required, they'll run the cable over surfaces in the most convenient (to them) way possible. If you want anything non-standard in terms of cable run, you'll need to negotiate that in advance or get an electrician to pre-run cable for you if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## finn216 (29 Apr 2016)

Cheers Leo thanks  for information. 
Will look into possible  new line install.


----------

